# hello everybody



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

i just thought it'd be cool to give a shout out to alot of the people who come on here and don't post as i was out tonight and got talkin to a taxi driver who comes on here and uses collinite 476s on his cars. Good on him i say. Its pretty amazin tho how many people are usin this site. Its a small world. Hope he adds to this thread. Cheers Andy


----------



## bigperm (May 8, 2010)

well andy good to see more local people posting on here were bouts n the country are you from im from banbridge.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello all


----------

